# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Do these lucid dream hypnosis things work?

## Daxx

like here?
Lucid Dreaming Hypnosis - YouTube
has anyone tried it? just wondering

----------


## uglyian

I used to use them at first. They work very well, you're almost guaranteed to have one after listening to one of them. They work especially well if combined with WBTB.

----------


## Voldmer

I haven't tried the ones you are linking to, but I have tried various hypnosis mp3's, and this never resulted in a lucid dream the following night.

My understanding is, that hypnosis works for some, but it is not for everyone, because some people are easily put into a trance, while others are not, and the depth of the trance limits the effectiveness of the hypnosis.

----------


## OpaLexyStyle

Didnt work for me (the youtube ones) but the official Lucid Dreaming Hypnosis Mp3 by Lucid Dreaming Fast Track will be tested by me soon.

----------


## Bobblehat

Please report back on that, OLS.

----------


## OpaLexyStyle

Alright i will try it tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

I have never seen someone have consistent success with anything like this. I have tried as well.

----------


## DoubleHelix

If there was a fast track or guaranteed way of generating an LD via one or more of these videos, we would ALL know about it by now, and someone would be awfully rich.

DH

----------


## Nepenthel

I tried one of these hypnosis videos last night and it worked, but it was my second try and second night with the video. In my first attempt, I did all the exercises (there are some muscle-relaxing movements and breathing exercises at the beginning. It reminded me of WILD techniques and later on there are some MILD techniques, like thinking a mantra and repeating it), but I became nervous, because I had to swallow and also I had an itch, and I didn't feel comfortable lying in the way the guide tells. It was like my body repeatedly asked my mind if I slept or not, and I always fell into its traps  :smiley:  After the exercises, the guide leads you to a staircase where you go down for 20 steps and then enter your dream room. I listened all of these in my first attempt, but in the second attempt, I fell asleep after the exercises. I guess what made it work for me was the new reality check I was using. I wrote "AWAKE" in the my palm of my left hand and I used it as a reality check, actually I still use it, it has really worked for me as a reality-check  :smiley:  Anyway, I was still listening to the guide, but got tired of it and thought it wasn't working for me. Then I got up and checked my hand by force of habit, and the writing was different, there were a lot of words now written like a poem. I didn't try to read it. Instead I tried to calm down and touched the ground so that I can use my senses and make the dream solid. It worked and the dream continued with me being lucid. The house I woke up wasn't my house, but I didn't realize it. I guess it was a low level of lucidity, I'm not sure. Then I looked out through the window and the guide was telling me "You can control your dreams after you gain lucidity. You can do anything you want," but the guide's voice changed into the voice of a young boy, so I'm not sure if it was really the guide. After I heard it, I created a green, plastic ball in my hand and threw it out of the window. The street was also different, I realized it, though I didn't realize that the house was different. Then there were some old couple walking on the street, I decided to make them go to the opposite way and they did, though it didn't last. Then the guide said"Now you have to make a plan to lead your dream" or something close to that and I thought "I want to fly!" because I always wanted to fly when I got my first lucid dream (it was my first by the way, if I don't count the half-lucid ones). So I was on the street now. I jumped and it didn't work. Then I thought how planes fly. I jumped again and I was flying. So I don't know if it was the video, or the techniques it guides you through (WILD, MILD) or the reality check or all of them that worked for me, but somehow I got my first lucid dream. Actually I've come to the forum to ask if I should continue to use hypnosis videos or not, because it made me felt like I was cheating. The video I used was this by the way; Sleep Hypnosis Easy Lucid Dreaming Over 2 Hours of Trance to Induce Lucid Dreams (long) - YouTube

Edit: I forgot to mention something. The first attempt was when I went to the bed at night and the second was a day after and it wasn't in the nighttime, but in the morning. I woke up around 6 AM and then went back to the bed around 8 AM, and started to listen to the video. I woke up around 11 AM. I still don't know the techniques completely, but I guess it means I used WBTB method.

----------

